# 87-91 fisher plow mount will it fit on a 92-97 frame?



## hankhill (Jun 1, 2010)

Will a fisher plow mount off a 87-91 style ford frame fit on a 93' frame? the 92-97 frames are boxed while the 87-91 frams are like c channels,

has anyone modified one to work

if not where can I buy one for my truck?

thanks:waving:


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

I don't believe they line up you can modify any mount if you can weld...
You should see the mount on my 91 f150 it's a mix of meyers, western and angle iron....lol


----------



## hankhill (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm good at welding but only have an 140amp mig currently a plow frame is something I would like to stick weld. Thanks for the info.

anyone else have input?


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

the years go 80-91 f250/f350, and then 92-97 f250/f350.

i was going to modify one from a 86 to fit my 96, but then found the correct frame. i was dealing with western and it was not easy to come across.

i do see a lot of 92-97 fords with the fisher mounts, so i'd imagine they'd be easier to find.


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

I'd never want another modified mount again, getting the proper mount is convience,,,


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

The only difference is in where the mount bolts to the ends of the frame behind the bumper. Fords changed the bumper mounting in 92. The main modification will be to cut off the bumper mount from the plow frame and drill a piece for the bumper holes and weld it to the plowframe.


----------

